# Démarrer à partir du CD



## p4bl0 (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !

Je souhaite démarrer à partir du CD (pour tester Ubuntu, le Live CD).
Mais impossible, j'ai essayer plusieurs foi :
même en appuyant sur la touche C, mon powerbook boot sur Mac OS X.

Pourtant quand je vais dans utilitaire de disque, le CD sur lequel j'ai gravé Ubuntu à Oui comme valeur à la propriété "Démarrable".

Comment faire pour forcer à booter sur le cd ?


merci d'avance !


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Juillet 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je souhaite démarrer à partir du CD (pour tester Ubuntu, le Live CD).
> Mais impossible, j'ai essayer plusieurs foi :
> ...



Avsant tout, verifie qu'il s;agisse bien de la version ppc d'Ubuntu, sinon ca ne bootera pas. Ensuite regarde si les bord de la piste ne sont pas un peu bizare, j'ai deja eu ca avec des cd ubuntu envoye par la poste, on dirait qu'une partie des donnees ont ete alteree par un champ magnetique. Impossible de booter ces cd la, ou alors ils bootent et plantent lors de l'install.
A priori si ton powerbook est capable de booter sur le dvd de tiger (ou les cd de panther) alors il est capable de booter sur un cd linux ppc.


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Juillet 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Avsant tout, verifie qu'il s;agisse bien de la version ppc d'Ubuntu, sinon ca ne bootera pas. Ensuite regarde si les bord de la piste ne sont pas un peu bizare, j'ai deja eu ca avec des cd ubuntu envoye par la poste, on dirait qu'une partie des donnees ont ete alteree par un champ magnetique. Impossible de booter ces cd la, ou alors ils bootent et plantent lors de l'install.
> A priori si ton powerbook est capable de booter sur le dvd de tiger (ou les cd de panther) alors il est capable de booter sur un cd linux ppc.


C'est bien l'image ISO pour ppc que j'ai grav&#233;, sur un cd-r neuf...

Bon mais &#231;a ne marche toujours pas, je r&#233;essayerai avec un autre cd.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Et en appuyant sur ALT au demarrage, tu vois comme volume bootable?


PS : 





> on dirait qu'une partie des donnees ont ete alteree par un champ magnetique


 : Les CD ne sont pas alt&#233;r&#233;s par les champrs magn&#233;tiques


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Juillet 2006)

en appuyant sur alt au d&#233;marrage il ne me propose que le disque dur de mon powerbook.

Mais l'utilitaire de disque dit que mon CD est "d&#233;marrable"...


Sinon, comment faut-il faire pour que le cd soit bootable ? il suffit de graver l'image ISO d'ubuntu non ? (je l'ai grav&#233; via le Finder)



merci !


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et en appuyant sur ALT au demarrage, tu vois comme volume bootable?
> 
> 
> PS :  : Les CD ne sont pas altérés par les champrs magnétiques




Ah, je n'étais pas au courant, alors je ne sais pas ce a quoi c'est du !

@truc2oof : et ton cd contient quoi ? le CONTENU de l'iso ou un .iso ?


----------



## apenspel (7 Juillet 2006)

Par contre, ils sont alt&#233;r&#233;s par un laser, quoique j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; eu de vieux alt&#233;r&#233;s par l'humidit&#233;. &#199;a laisse des traces, effectivement. Comme si l'humidit&#233; &#233;tait venue se glisser entre les couches.


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Juillet 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je n'étais pas au courant, alors je ne sais pas ce a quoi c'est du !
> 
> @tru*k*2oof : et ton cd contient quoi ? le CONTENU de l'iso ou un .iso ?


le cd contient l'iso, pas son contenu.


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2006)

Bon, Messeigneurs, je vous exp&#233;die dans le forum Unix : vous y serez plus au frais qu'ici.


----------



## ice (17 Juillet 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> le cd contient l'iso, pas son contenu.


Normalement pour que &#231;a fonctionne il doit y avoir le contenu de l'iso grav&#233; sur le CD et non pas l'iso lui m&#234;me&#8230;*Je ne sais pas si je suis assez clair ^^
Mais pour le faire il faut aller dans l'utilitaire de disque mettre ton CD ou DVD vierge, &#231;a d&#233;pend de la version&#8230; Ensuite cliquer sur le fichier .dmg de Ubuntu et cliquer sur graver 
Et voil&#224; &#231;a devrait fonctionner&#8230;


----------



## tatouille (17 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Normalement pour que ça fonctionne il doit y avoir le contenu de l'iso gravé sur le CD et non pas l'iso lui même*Je ne sais pas si je suis assez clair ^^
> Mais pour le faire il faut aller dans l'utilitaire de disque mettre ton CD ou DVD vierge, ça dépend de la version Ensuite cliquer sur le fichier .dmg de Ubuntu et cliquer sur graver
> Et voilà ça devrait fonctionner



il ne  nous a pas fait un copier coller du contenu ds un cd ?


un iso est une map contenant des data ce n'est pas que des datas


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Normalement pour que &#231;a fonctionne il doit y avoir le contenu de l'iso grav&#233; sur le CD et non pas l'iso lui m&#234;me&#8230;*Je ne sais pas si je suis assez clair ^^
> Mais pour le faire il faut aller dans l'utilitaire de disque mettre ton CD ou DVD vierge, &#231;a d&#233;pend de la version&#8230; Ensuite cliquer sur le fichier .dmg de Ubuntu et cliquer sur graver
> Et voil&#224; &#231;a devrait fonctionner&#8230;


heu... pour tester Ubuntu 5.10 (la c'est la 6.06 que je voudrais essayer), il m'avait suffit de grav&#233; l'iso via le finder et le cd &#233;tait bootable...


----------



## ice (18 Juillet 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> heu... pour tester Ubuntu 5.10 (la c'est la 6.06 que je voudrais essayer), il m'avait suffit de grav&#233; l'iso via le finder et le cd &#233;tait bootable...


Ah bon? Mince alors c'est moi qui doit avoir un probl&#232;me certainement&#8230;


----------



## ozitoune11 (21 Juillet 2006)

j'ai le meme probleme sur un g3 bleu et blanc....
l'iso est correctement gravé, le cd est nikel, le checksum est correct, mais quand j'appuis sur c au demarage il demarre quand meme macosx  (en fin quand il veux bien car des fois il ne fait pas le son de demarrage, tout tourne (ventilo DD), mais il ne demarre pas ! donc si qqun a des idées !)
C'est pour ca que je voulais tester linux vois si c'est un pb materiel ou soft. Mais rien a faire impossible de booter sur le cd .  j'ai pas de macos ici pour tester si il boote dessus.


----------



## redbull_31 (22 Août 2006)

ben sinon au pire si tu a envie de mettre que linux dessus et ben il faut tout formater et la il te mettra le bios au démarage normalement et il te dira "press "c" to boot CDROM"
mé bon je ne pense pas que se sois la meyeur solution


----------



## itsmi (24 Août 2006)

Est-ce que tu as pu booter finalement ?

j'essaie aussi sans succés et je me demande si ce n'est pas dû au formatage en HFS + et non HFS

je pense que la version PPC d'Unbutu demande une partition HFS...


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Août 2006)

itsmi a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as pu booter finalement ?
> 
> j'essaie aussi sans succés et je me demande si ce n'est pas dû au formatage en HFS + et non HFS
> 
> je pense que la version PPC d'Unbutu demande une partition HFS...




Euh.... le kernel linux peut lire du hfs+ donc je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas ! evidament faut oublier le genkernel...

vive le make && make modules_install


----------



## itsmi (25 Août 2006)

Bien que ne captant pas toutes les subtilités du dialecte, voici ce qu'on lit sur le site ubuntu:

 When installing from the Desktop CD on powerpc and using manual partitioning, you may experience problems setting up the HFS bootstrap partition required for the yaboot boot loader. You will need to deselect the bootstrap partition on the mount points page, and an error message beginning with "No NewWorld boot partition was found" will appear, at which you should select "Continue". If the bootstrap partition did not exist prior to starting installation, then you may need to create it using parted outside the installer: *make sure the partition is of type hfs*, at least 820kB in size, and has the boot flag set. Installations from the Desktop CD with automatic partitioning, or from the alternate install CD, do not have this problem. 
 Bon, c'est moi qui met en gras mais il n'est pas précisé HFS +  

Avis aux pointures... en tout cas perso je ne parviens pas à bouter sur le CD de la version 06.1


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Septembre 2006)

itsmi a dit:


> Bien que ne captant pas toutes les subtilités du dialecte, voici ce qu'on lit sur le site ubuntu:
> 
> When installing from the Desktop CD on powerpc and using manual partitioning, you may experience problems setting up the HFS bootstrap partition required for the yaboot boot loader. You will need to deselect the bootstrap partition on the mount points page, and an error message beginning with "No NewWorld boot partition was found" will appear, at which you should select "Continue". If the bootstrap partition did not exist prior to starting installation, then you may need to create it using parted outside the installer: *make sure the partition is of type hfs*, at least 820kB in size, and has the boot flag set. Installations from the Desktop CD with automatic partitioning, or from the alternate install CD, do not have this problem.
> Bon, c'est moi qui met en gras mais il n'est pas précisé HFS +
> ...


non je n'ai toujours pas r&#233;ussi a booter sur la 6.06, seul la 5.10 marche... tant pis...


----------



## Warflo (5 Septembre 2006)

Hum je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi t2o, sauf que après avoir gravé mon iso via Disk Utility, il a comme proprieté Démarable: non 
Donc je sais pourquoi il ne boot pas mon CD


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Hum je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi t2o, sauf que après avoir gravé mon iso via Disk Utility, il a comme proprieté Démarable: non
> Donc je sais pourquoi il ne boot pas mon CD


bah moi j'ai laisser tomber 


tant pis !


----------



## Warflo (6 Septembre 2006)

Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre le Live Desktop sur une partition et de booter dessus ?
Comme ça je ne gaspille pas de CD.


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Septembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre le Live Desktop sur une partition et de booter dessus ?
> Comme ça je ne gaspille pas de CD.


pourquoi tu veux te compliquer la vie, un CD &#231;a co&#251;te rien...


----------



## Warflo (8 Septembre 2006)

Ouais ben ça complique pas trop pour moi, j'ai une partition vide, intitulé Linux, et qui n'attend rien d'autre que recevoir une belle distrib


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2006)

ah bah alors...


----------

